# Measure Up - Asda v SlimFast



## KittyKatBabe

Hi, 

I am trying to do slimming world but can't get my head into the meals at lunch due to work commitments. I am thinking of buying Slimfast or Asda own for lunches and breakfasts whilst I am working to help me.

Can anyone say if they have tried SlimFast or Measure up and what results they have??

Just bought some sexy undies for his xmas treat and would love to drop a few lbs for Xmas break.

I am 11st 4 and 5ft 5. I am working out as much as possible between 20 - 60 mins a day starting today too.

Thanks ladies, 

:happydance:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Also just wondering if Asda works as well as slightly cheaper too!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Bad as either tbh.

SF is packed with processes sugars, so is asda stuff. This mounts up daily, you will put your daily sugar intake very high, you need burn this off before you burn the fat.

SF gave me bad side effects with i missed shakes resulting in very bad headaches, dizzyness.
It also doesnt off alot of benefits, like vits etc. Low in protein

Im currently trying biggest loser range, very expensive but all around a better product.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Ok thats interesting - I did see the biggest loser range but also thought a bit too expensive. Thanks for coming back to me


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Yeah the money is mounting up for BL stuff, just going have make it part time thing. 

First week lost 5lb, what i needed as my weightloss had stopped.


----------

